# Sick after sex :/



## Maybabyx

Does anyone else feel really sick after sex?
Im nearly 14wks does it go away?!x


----------



## Burchy314

I can't say I have ever felt sick after sex, but since getting pregnant I just don't want to have sex ever. When I do, it never lasts long because it gets to uncomfortable. That happend all of 1st trimester and so far all of 3rd trimester, but it did go away for a little bit during 2nd trimester. I kinda feel bad for OH, but he can get over it haha.


----------



## lb

1st trimester, i was honestly too tired to do anything. 2nd trimester is GREAT. I get BH contractions afterward, and sometimes *sorry tmi* the smell makes me nauseous. But, so far, it's getting better. But a lot shorter now that I'm getting huge and OH complains that I'm crushing him :(


----------



## Maybabyx

Yeah loadsa smells make me feel sick too! Glad to know it getts better, i was actualy sick after the other day!!


----------



## holly2234

I used to feel a little queasy because of the motion cause i had morning sickness (nausea) from about 7 to 14 weeks but it went away :)


----------



## amygwen

First trimester was awful for me, because the tiredness and morning sickness came with it, so it wasn't the best sex I never really enjoyed it. So yeah, it's normal & it WILL get better!! :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

yes. it goes away.


----------



## Inge

sometimes if he goes abit to rough it jerks my tummy and I feel like im gonna go! I actually had to jump and leg it to the loo the other day. we were on our sides lazy morning style and he put his hand on my tummy and that was it :wacko:
Also somtimes he stands behind me when im looking in the mirror and he thrusts at me and he did that once and it made me sick :dohh:
Ive had bad sickness since 8wks so im used to it now:growlmad:


----------



## Pixxie

Yea first tri it made me feel I'll, second tri I just didn't want to and third tri I'm jumping OH at every opportunity! :haha: 

It's just the hormones, it will calm down xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Smell makes me sick. I haven't wanted it my whole pregnancy tho!


----------



## Maybabyx

Haha being pregnant is such a 'beautiful thing' isnt it!!

Yeah i must admit i threw up loads the last time, and havent done it since! 

Thanks for all help :) xxx


----------

